# 3D for CP Official results and picture thread.



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok...there you go folks, results posted and ready for all to read.

Pictures will have to come on Tuesday for me..I can't find which box the camera was packed in:embara:

Please feel free to post up any pictures that you may have taken!!!

Also, anyone who finished in the top 3 of their class (or if you know them) please PM me. I need addresses to send out your certificates.

Thank you all once again for your support.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I'll post a few pictures that I took. Thanks for the great time, I had a blast!

Heres Goofy, Peregrynne, and Brian.









Peregrynne shooting a target.









Goofy at full draw.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Heres me.









Another one of Goofy and Brian.









After the shooting was done. Peregrynne, Goofy, and me.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Goofy and his wife Ammie.









Goofy, and his sweet little girl Olivia.









Heres one of Goofy...er...umm...pulling arrows....:zip:









Brian Wears.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

And Goofy and Olivia presenting me with with the Martin Moab.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh shoot....I forgot to add that you won the bow Paul!!!! Thanks for posting your pictures, it was an honor shooting with you. I'm still not so sure how you slipped your ticket into Olivia's hand before the drawing but man did you guys pull a fast one. :lol:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for having us, it's always good to see so many friendly people come together for a great cause! I'm glad we could participate.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

awesome!

look forward to seeing addtional pics.

looks like there were a lot of struggling scores due to the wind.............but that didnt matter to me. it was a lot of fun and was shooting for a noble cause.

im glad to see that you had an increase in shooters!

what a weekend!

camoham


----------



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

Good shoot had a great time and it was for a good cause


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like it was a GREAT event!!! 

That's 2 years in a row you forgot to pull my name!!!!!!

You have a beautiful daughter who looks like she had as much fun as daddy.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Looks like it was a GREAT event!!!
> 
> That's 2 years in a row you forgot to pull my name!!!!!!
> 
> You have a beautiful daughter who looks like she had as much fun as daddy.



i can tell you Olivia was eating up all the attention. She's got the best personality and I don't think she'll ever meet a stranger.:embara:

And if you want your name pulled....bribing me will get you close, bribing her on the other hand...... :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> i can tell you Olivia was eating up all the attention. She's got the best personality and I don't think she'll ever meet a stranger.:embara:
> 
> And if you want your name pulled....bribing me will get you close, bribing her on the other hand...... :wink: :wink: :lol:


So next year instead of paypalling money up to you I need to send a check and a box of lollipops??:dontknow:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> So next year instead of paypalling money up to you I need to send a check and a box of lollipops??:dontknow:


That just may work :wink: :lol:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks like a great time was had by all, congrats Paul...:thumb: And kuddo's to Goofy for putting this all together for such a great cause...:first:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Few more to add from my little batch of pics. This is a group of some of the prizes we had to give away.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

And still more prizes....


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Checking out the goods....man was there a lot to look at.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Last minute instructions for registration...Shooters of all ages were here to enjoy the fun and sun...The Cross Fire team showed up to support our shoot as well.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Relaxing after shooting enjoying some food and good conversation.....Figuring up scores and some of the food we had for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## bail76 (May 12, 2009)

Hello. First post here. We had a great time at your shoot.


----------



## bail76 (May 12, 2009)

Lol sorry but needed at least 2 posts to send a pm. The wind was a beast but made for a challenging day. Everyone was super friendly and we look forward to coming back next year.


----------

